# Another Cauldron Creep



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, that looks great

you've got me wanting to make one already, and i havn't even seen the finished product. Excellent job


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah its super easy and cheap... you should make one!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, where is the Devil's Chariot blog? Link I mean


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

DC's blog is now at http://hellizondohaunt.com/blog/

looking forward to your progress Kammo


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great so far! I'd love to make one of those creeps someday too!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Well you should make one! Since I put the measurements down for you,the hardest part is already done. If you don't have any of the parts to make this prop already, it might cost $40 to make it but I bet you already have some of it and that price is still high. If nothing else buy the 1/2" PVC and make the frame for a great static prop. Ran $15 for just the PVC and fittings at home depot.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Great Re-Tutorial.
Thanks for taking the time to document this.
The photos are a great help. I do better"seeing" what it is I am trying to do.
Now just trying to figure out how to fit it in my western theme.
A Cook Skellie whipping up a batch of "Camp Beans", just isn't that scary. 
Well, maybe if you ate too many beans...........


----------



## pagan (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigh.. yet another on the long prop wish list! Looks good.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I got nothing for ya Wyatt... sorry, trying to think of something for ya..

I know how ya feel pagan, I decided to do this one and knocked off an AWESOME prop for this Halloween that was cheap and only took about 4 hours to make. Should take anyone else 2 if they use my measurements and tutorial. Most of the time was taken figuring out what sizes to cut all the tube.

This is a 3 out of 10 star difficulty build... and 2 out of 10 cost efficiency build....


----------

